# Need An Expert Opinion On Teens Mead



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 25, 2016)

Had a chance to buy this bike a couple of years ago and its back on the market again. Looking for an opinion on this bike from someone who knows.
Thanks,  Tom
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-Mead-Range-Bicycle-/131886984744?hash=item1eb513ae28:g:CBIAAOSwIgNXk9Ji


----------



## mongeese (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice bike overall- look close where top tube and down tube are connected to the head tube. There may be slight frame skew which would bother some folks but shouldn't be big deal breaker.


----------



## mongeese (Jul 25, 2016)

Seems to me he is an east coast bike "photographer collector". Everyone note please the handrail of the deck in background as to make your eye not concentrate on the bent tubes. 
 Also in description it seems some dents in frame left out for the potential buyer to "zoom" in on. 
 Nonetheless, not a bad bike. Personally dislike dishonesty. What I read between the lines may be wrong.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 25, 2016)

Mongeese is right, it looks pretty beat up.  I think the starting price is about the max that I'd personally go, but some people like the worn out look.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jul 26, 2016)

Besides what mongeese said about the bent and dented top tube and the honesty of the seller, the gooseneck is not correct.  I'm not sure about the bars but I would expect them to be motorbike style bars with the cross brace.  It looks like the rear fender braces have been replaced and are not correct.  I'm not sure about the fenders, but something just doesn't look right to me.  There are no clear photos of the hubs....  I would expect the rear hub to be a New Departure Model A, and the front hub most likely would be a New Departure Model M.

Mike


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 26, 2016)

That thing is a soup sandwich,  i would recommend waiting for a better sample


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 26, 2016)

head on collision top and lower tubes racked bad.. The collision bent the top tube  almost circular and for the seat post may be why the bend and dent near it: Upward force bent it in which was heated and hammered back, leaving the permanent dent. . . This frame is complete garbage, Unless, ya intend to de-braze the tubes and replace the two.


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2016)

Frame is tweaked.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 26, 2016)

Negative goose, the pattern is full.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 26, 2016)

I think everyone noticed what i saw. Looks like a high speed collision with a wall. I have bought from the seller before. A pretty honest guy.
He bought the bike on ebay 2 or 3 years ago. I am looking for a bike like this to swap out the wheels and ride it around the block from time to time.
That bike would probably do but i don't know. Thank you for all your advise. Tom


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a 1915 ranger I may be looking to sell. It's in need of repairs and de rusting. Not sure how much of a project you are looking for. Here is a photo or two. Looks like the rust will clean up ok. But the rims and tires need spokes and the seat needs a restoration. Head tube need the threads chased. Make me an offer if you are interested. Not really pressed to sell it but it's just sitting right now


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 26, 2016)

Lance Vangraham said:


> I have a 1915 ranger I may be looking to sell. It's in need of repairs and de rusting. Not sure how much of a project you are looking for. Here is a photo or two. Looks like the rust will clean up ok. But the rims and tires need spokes and the seat needs a restoration. Head tube need the threads chased. Make me an offer if you are interested. Not really pressed to sell it but it's just sitting right now
> 
> View attachment 343949
> 
> View attachment 343950



Nice bike. Have way too many projects now. Looking for a daily rider. I am looking for something with a tank and maybe a few accessories.
All that being said.....I could talk myself into that bike. Thats a nice bike and has a look. I know nothing about pre 1966 bikes but i guess i could learn.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 26, 2016)

1966fastbacks said:


> Nice bike. Have way too many projects now. Looking for a daily rider. I am looking for something with a tank and maybe a few accessories.
> All that being said.....I could talk myself into that bike. Thats a nice bike and has a look. I know nothing about pre 1966 bikes but i guess i could learn.



If I was to do it my self I would steel wool and evapo rust the frame, forks, crank, and handle bars. Repack the crank bearings. Try to re do the seat. Chase the head tube threads, Put a modern chain and wheels and tires on it and ride it. That was my plan. Just haven't got to it yet. They also make a rust protection spray that seals off rust and makes it into a paintable surface. The original rims and tires are pretty toasted, how ever the hub's are good. The crank thats in it will work with a modern chain, I though that was kinda odd for a 101 year old bike


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 26, 2016)

At first I thought it was an ok deal but I missed the bent frame, Fenders are wrong and so is the seat but its good seat. I'll sell you mine without the light set up for $1900 shipped and its totally rideable on modern tires! http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-lone-ranger.55741/


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 27, 2016)

1918 Catalog page. I think the bike on Ebay is a little later than 1918.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2016)

Look for a better one.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2016)

sold this for around $800


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 30, 2016)

The only thing i have to say is "Ok well"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131886984744?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 31, 2016)

1966fastbacks said:


> The only thing i have to say is "Ok well"
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131886984744?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




That makes no sense at all. Probably gonna get parted?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 2, 2016)

Wheeled Relics said:


> That makes no sense at all. Probably gonna get parted?



Well it didn't get parted out.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-Mead-Range-Bicycle-/131897312498?hash=item1eb5b144f2:g:CBIAAOSwIgNXk9Ji


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 5, 2016)

Image



__ Wheeled Relics
__ Jul 20, 2016


----------

